# XX75 vs. XX78



## BDHUNTR (May 24, 2003)

For years I have been shooting XX75's, but earlier this year I bought some XX78's in a different size to try a heavier shaft. Now I know that a few years ago the XX78 was quite a bit different than the XX75, especially with the Super Swage at the nock end. But today's XX78's utilize the same Super UNI-bushing as the XX75's, so about the only difference is the straightness factor (0.015 vs. 0.02) and the strength of the alloy (7075 vs. 7078). 

Do you think there is THAT much difference between the two that really makes the XX78 that much better of an arrow? Although it is rather foolish, as "looks" don't equate to kills, I vastly prefer the Realtree or Mossy Oak XX75's comapred to that crappy Permagraphic camo on the XX78's. 

What say you?


----------



## 88 PS190 (Sep 26, 2006)

The XX78's to me more more durable, and straighter.

which alloy is in the X7.


----------



## archerydreamer (Aug 28, 2007)

BDHUNTR said:


> Although it is rather foolish, as "looks" don't equate to kills, I vastly prefer the Realtree or Mossy Oak XX75's comapred to that crappy Permagraphic camo on the XX78's.
> 
> What say you?



I have shot both in the past but can't say I was experienced enough to really tell the difference. Back in those days it was the orange XX75's so going to the camo Super Slam was a blessing!

Still, I hear you on the color thing. Finishes on arrows are a huge marketing strategy. For example, I wish Easton would put out a XX75 and finish it in the black Gamegetter look. That would be a seller!

After reading this article by Chuck Adams, I am reluctant to buy the Gamegetter arrows now and think I will go with the Mossy Oak Breakup XX75's.

http://www.eastonarchery.com/articles/aluminumaremyfav.asp


AR


----------



## keyman (Mar 22, 2003)

shoot the cheaper ones. You will never see the difference if both have the uni bushings and especially if you like the look of the 75's better.


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

xx75's with the uni-bushing are hard to beat, even when comparing them to the 78's.


----------



## RCL (Apr 23, 2004)

I wish they would bring back the XX75 in Autumn Orange.......:sad:


----------



## rickyp (Feb 17, 2007)

I too love Autumn Orange and wish they would bring it back or even better an Autumn Orange / black camo.

I have bought every xx75 -2219 Autumn Orange arrow I could find


----------



## archerydreamer (Aug 28, 2007)

In the Chuck Adams article, he mentioned he uses red fletching because the color blind animal sees red as gray.

Perhaps this is a benefit for an autumn orange XX75 as well? :thumbs_up



AR DR


----------



## archerydreamer (Aug 28, 2007)

After looking around at the XX75 shafts I noticed that the straightness factor has 2 different values:

- 0.002 (0.004 T.I.R)


Then when I look at the XX78's they say 0.0015 guaranteed max. 


Quite frankly, the more I look at the XX78's the more I like them. Seems there are tricks used in measuring straightness. Anybody care to comment what (T.I.R.) means?


AR DR


----------



## leftybigshooter (Feb 28, 2003)

T. I R. Stands for Total Indicator Reading:::::: As shaft is rotated 360 degrees along the entire shaft. Taking note in any changes in run out tolerances. Leftybigshooter


----------

